# 3-2-1 vs 2-2-1 method when smoking ribs



## finsfree

I've tried the 3-2-1 method and it turned out pretty good I guess (I'm still new to this stuff). 

I'm looking to get that "pulled pork tender" if you will. 

Some suggested on here a 2-2-1. Has anybody ever done this and if so what were the end results?


----------



## themule69

finsfree said:


> I've tried the 3-2-1 method and it turned out pretty good I guess (I'm still new to this stuff).
> 
> I'm looking to get that "pulled pork tender" if you will.
> 
> Some suggested on here a 2-2-1. Has anybody ever done this and if so what were the end results?


Are you smoking ribs?

David


----------



## themule69

Ok I read the title again. If your not getting tender in 3-2-1 then you have cold of a pit your going to need 225°-240°

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tatuajevi

3-2-1 is typically used for spare ribs, while 2-2-1 is used for baby back ribs. If you're doing 3-2-1 for baby back ribs, they may be a bit tougher. For my personal preferences, I want mine to sorta fall off the bone, so the last hour where they are back on the grates bare, I shorten it to 30 minutes.


----------



## pineywoods

As stated 3-2-1 is for spare ribs and 2-2-1 is for baby back ribs. When you go into the foil stage are you adding any liquid that helps them braise while in the foil. Try apple juice or what I personally like is some honey and squeeze tip butter on the ribs as I put them into the foil. Run your smoker at about 225 and you should a good finished product. I don't add sauce to mine usually but if you want to then do it the last 30-45 minutes that way the sugars that are in most sauces don't have all the time to burn that they would if you applied it earlier


----------

